# Lunchtime walk



## GregP (Apr 7, 2016)

Tested my levels before and after my 45 minute/3 mile lunchtime walk.

Before: 7.1 (was only 30 mins after eating my lunch, so not too bad)
After: 4.9

Was quite impressed at the difference this made (don't usually test!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

Excellent Greg - shows the reason why exercise shouldn't be overlooked!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2016)

Good for you Greg. I often just go for a walk. The weather is getting better too


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 8, 2016)

Im the same. I try and get out the office for a walk at lunchtime, its amazing the difference that it makes.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good plan Greg.
I do it after breakfast and the evening meal but too often I don't make time for a walk at lunchtime, so thanks for the prompt.  Off for a walk.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 13, 2016)

It does make you feel better too


----------



## GregP (Apr 15, 2016)

Had a frustrating week at work so no time for walking, it's made me tired and lethargic.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

GregP said:


> Had a frustrating week at work so no time for walking, it's made me tired and lethargic.


Sorry to hear about not being a good week at work Greg.  You do feel clogged up when you are not out in the fresh air etc


----------

